# Are 2H bumper pulls dangerous to pull with only 1 horse?



## NicoleS11 (Nov 21, 2008)

This might be a stupid question…

Im finally looking into buying a horse trailer of my own. I board at a place that when we go penning they haul my horse for me which is great! But there are times that I would like to go to a practice or show on my own. 

So im looking into getting a 2H straight haul bumper pull. Is it dangerous to haul this trailer with only one horse?? Would there be to much weight on one side and make the trailer want to swing out to one side or any thing? For some reason this scares me to the point that I thought about spending the extra money just to get a 3 horse angle haul. Am I crazy?


----------



## Delfina (Feb 12, 2010)

2H Bumper pulls are fine with a single horse, just put the horse on the left-side. 

Absolutely no need to get a gigantic trailer for a single horse.


----------



## ahtruett (Mar 22, 2011)

*Bumper Pull with One horse*

I in the same situation and looking for a 2H bumper too. I don't think it would be, seems I see people pulling with one horse alot, but I am by NO means an authority. Curious, what brand are you looking at of trailers?


----------



## NicoleS11 (Nov 21, 2008)

ahtruett said:


> I in the same situation and looking for a 2H bumper too. I don't think it would be, seems I see people pulling with one horse alot, but I am by NO means an authority. Curious, what brand are you looking at of trailers?


Im looking at the new Exiss 2H...they make straight or angle so I guess I could always go with an angle


----------



## Cowgirl140ty (Jan 7, 2010)

Delfina said:


> 2H Bumper pulls are fine with a single horse, just put the horse on the left-side.
> 
> Absolutely no need to get a gigantic trailer for a single horse.


Exactly. I have a two horse bp and there are plenty of times I haul only one. YOu just always want the most weight on the driver side (here in the US). 
Because if you have one horse on the right side.... and you drop off the shoulder... it increases your chances of an accident.


----------



## RitzieAnn (Dec 22, 2010)

If you have the option of a 2 straight or 2 slant, why are you opting for the straight? Curious.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NicoleS11 (Nov 21, 2008)

I would go for either angle or straight....price will make the decision on what I end up with.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Delfina said:


> 2H Bumper pulls are fine with a single horse, just put the horse on the left-side.


To clarify this for those of you who live out of the US and who drive on the other side of the road.... If you are putting a single horse in a 2 horse straight load you need to put the single horse on what is the drivers side of the trailer.


----------



## barrelracer892 (Apr 3, 2010)

I haul one horse in my two horse trailer all the time. As long as you have the single horse on the drivers side like the others have said, everything should be fine. If you have the option of either straight or slanted, I would go with slanted. The horses have more room to balance themselves. I have a straight load though and my horses still do fine.


----------



## NicoleS11 (Nov 21, 2008)

Thanks!


----------



## RitzieAnn (Dec 22, 2010)

Ah. Price. That does matter. Lol. If you can afford it, I also vote slant! I have a 2 horse slant. I borrowed a 4 horse straight load this weekend & its awkward getting past the middle divider that goes between the horses, and also depending on the escape door. This trailer had a full size door up front. A small door in the back (it was over the wheels). It made me super glad I had a slant. Lol.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

Not to hijack, but if you have a straight load with a moveable divider, is it better to slide over the divider and let the single horse stand at a slant? I'm thinking you want them "tucked in" safe whether it be straight or slant, but it's worth asking.


----------



## RitzieAnn (Dec 22, 2010)

If I had a 2 horse straight, and was hauling only 1, I would move the divider & let them stand at a slant. When given the choice, most horses will stand slanted, or backwards.

That being said, in the 4 horse I borrowed, I would still pit the weight up front, not one horse in each section.

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

